# What Happened to Sophia Rose/FYI Desi Rose



## luvfanny (Sep 3, 2014)

Does Sophia Rose post in the paysite forum anymore? Also, has anyone seen Desi Rose's site: she is a very attractive young Indian woman.


----------



## Harnwald (Sep 8, 2014)

Desi Rose's been active on FF:
http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/profiles/view.php?lookup=168260


----------



## BigFA (Sep 9, 2014)

Sophia Rose is still around and she is bigger and hotter than ever. She recently did a new spread in Voluptuous XL magazine and you can see her latest videos at: www.plumperpass.com as well as www.fat-tube.com. She is one of my all-time favorites and seeing her gain more weight is an even bigger turn-on.


----------



## luvfanny (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah FF is the site I caught the Indian Goddess on. But hey FA thanks for the referral to Plump Pass. You're right Sophia is sexier than ever! She is so hot!Wow!


----------

